# I've finally done it!



## terri (Jul 1, 2004)

I've signed myself up for a darkroom class and it starts next week.   :cheer: 

I'm really excited, since a peek in the darkroom has revealed a large and clean work area, and I'll be able to rent it.   

I'd like to say I finally broke down in order to satisfy my quest for photographic knowledge, but the REAL reason is because of this last exchange between me and my husband, who has done all our developing for years.   Hes an aerial photographer by trade and has a darkroom at work.   We buy our own chemicals according to what film were developing.   I recently shot some HIE and asked him to stay late and bring me home a contact sheet.   

ME:  This contact sheet looks funny.   Everything looks flat.  Are my negatives this crappy?

HIM:  Your negs are okay.   I used #2 paper.   You know.

ME:  No, I don't know.  What do you mean?

HIM:  I mean #2 paper is not the most contrasty paper.  Come on - you KNOW that.

ME:  Why would I know that??  I've never spent any time in a dark room!

HIM:  Oh, here we go again.....

ME: What does THAT mean??

HIM:  It was also chemically fogged.   

ME:  Huh?

HIM:  The paper.   It was out of date.  I cant use up work supplies for our crap, and I found this stuff in the back.  Dont get all bent out of shape.   Its a freakin contact sheet.   

ME:  .....

HIM:  Dont ask for prints anytime soon, either.   I noticed the easel is warped.  Someone must have been screwing around back there.   

ME:  That does it!   Im calling the school!   Why cant I just learn to do this myself?

HIM:  Thought youd never ask!

Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 1, 2004)

Good luck!

Working in the dark is a wonderful thing.  I totally dig Adobe PS, don't get me wrong, but working in the darkroom brings thoughts to mind like when Obi makes Luke fight the drone with the blast visor down, or when Kwai Chang Kane ("grasshopper") dodges spears blind folded.  

I signed up again to teach a couple photography classes this fall.  I'll be teaching a basic photography class (hardly any darkroom, in fact I suppose some of the students will have digi-cams), and a class that will emphasize darkroom work and new techniques (split contrast filtering, toning, split toning, selective toning, basic zone system concepts, 2-bath film developer, etc...), with an introduction to medium and large format film photography.  If anyone is interested, and in the Lawrence, KS area (unlikely, I know), check out the Lawrence Arts Center for more info.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 1, 2004)

Terri, that is so awesome!! I am so excited for you.    Good to finally have you on our darkroom team. 


Matt, that is awesome too.  I hope you enjoy teaching again.


----------



## terri (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks, guys!!   I'm excited, too!    

No doubt I will be in here with a million questions and an aching head, but this has felt like an inevitable step for a really long time now!   I'm glad you all are here!


----------



## havoc (Jul 1, 2004)

You will pick it up real quick terri. Darkroom basics are really easy to learn, mastering them is what takes time. 
As for Matt.... Man i wished i lived in Kansas, i would love to take some of what you mentioned. My toning experience is very limited, and i've never done split toning or two bath developing. 
I think you need to move to Oriegon, we need you here, come to the beach and play with us Matt, leave behind that flat farm country for the hills, valleys mountains and beaches of Oriegon


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 1, 2004)

I visited Oregon last August, and I'll tell you, if I were to leave Kansas, it might well be for Oregon.  I loved it.

By the way, all that stuff I mentioned sounds fancy, but is really very easy.  2 bath developing is actually easier than 1 bath developing.  I actually meant water bath developing, which is covered in Ansel Adams "the Negative".


----------



## Soulreaver (Jul 1, 2004)

Good luck Terri.
I know you wil enjoy it a lot, its quite addicting.Seeing the image appear in the paper as you develop is really something.
Also printing is a very important part of taking pics, its there you get to see and tweak the result.

wtg!


----------

